# المواد الحفظة قد تسبب العقم ...............



## + بريسكلا + (28 فبراير 2009)

*





لفتت دراسة أميركية إلى أن المواد الكيماوية التي تدخل في حفظ المواد الغذائية وتغليفها ومبيدات الحشرات، قد ترتبط بتدني معدلات الخصوبة لدى النساء

ووجدت الدراسة التي شملت 1240 امرأة، أن المشاركات اللواتي لديهن معدلات عالية من المواد الكيماوية المعروفة بـ"البرفلورينتد" (PFCs) في مجرى الدم، يجدن صعوبة في الحمل عن سواهن من ذوات المعدلات المنخفضة.
وترفع الدراسة التي أعدها باحثون من جامعة كاليفورنيا، الإحتمالات القائمة التي تشير إلى أن التعرض للمواد الكيماوية قد يساهم في العقم. 
إلاّ أن الدراسة ما زالت في مرحلة مبدئية، ولم تقدم دليلاً قاطعاً يؤكد أن التعرض للكيماويات قد يكون السبب في تدني معدلات الخصوبة لدى النساء.
وقد تلعب عوامل أخرى دوراً في التأثير في خصوبة المرأة وتتسبب في تركيز المواد الكيماوية في الدم، من بينها الإصابة بالسمنة، فالنساء اللواتي يستهلكن الكثير من المواد الغذائية المحفوظة، وبالتالي كميات كبيرة من (PFCs)، أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالسمنة وتدني خصوبتهن.
وقال الباحث يورن أولسن الذي قاد الدراسة "نحن في انتظار المزيد من الدراسات لدعم خلاصة دراستنا، لنعرف ما اذا كان يجب إضافة تلك المواد الكيماوية إلى لائحة العوامل المسببة للعقم".​*


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

تسلمي لهلمعلومات الحلوة 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يستر يا قمر وشكرا عالمعلومات​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا بريسكلا 

ميرررررسى كتير على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

بريسكلا

معلومات رااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى

معلومات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

white rose قال:


> تسلمي لهلمعلومات الحلوة
> 
> يسوع يباركك



*ميرسى لمرورك روز
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا قمر وشكرا عالمعلومات​*



*ميرسى رنو لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا بريسكلا
> 
> ميرررررسى كتير على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​



*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا
> 
> معلومات رااائعه
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك كليموووو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (2 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر حبيبتى
> 
> معلومات رااائعه جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع هابى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

ميرسى بريسكلا على المعلومات الجميله دى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> ميرسى بريسكلا على المعلومات الجميله دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



*ميرسى لمرورك ايمو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مارس 2009)

قولى يارب يا بريسكلا
الموضوع مهم كتير 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (4 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> قولى يارب يا بريسكلا
> الموضوع مهم كتير
> تسلم ايدك



*يا رب يا كوكى
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع  و ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 مارس 2009)

mr_fady قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع  و ربنا يحافظ علي ولاده *​



*ميرسى لمرورك مستر فادى
نورت الموضوع​*


----------

